# SVS Cables



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

I know SVS for subs and speakers. Now they apparently are manufacturing cables, great reviews online, has anyone checked them out yet?

http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-a...path-rca-and-ultra-speaker-cables-review.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm sure they would make a fine cable, a lot cheaper than the ones you have told us to try.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm sure they would make a fine cable, a lot cheaper than the ones you have told us to try.


That's why i posted the link, I am all for finding a good value. Which ones did I tell you to try that you are referring to?


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Manufacture now means the same as "designing" or "branding"?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

[BLANK-][/BLANK-]


lovinthehd said:


> Manufacture now means the same as "designing" or "branding"?


exactly. they are branding. someone else in china makes em.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Talley said:


> [BLANK-][/BLANK-]
> 
> exactly. they are branding. someone else in china makes em.


Yes, and likely not the same ones making their gear. Like the old saying goes, there's only so many manufacturers (.....but tons of brands  ).


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

lovinthehd said:


> Manufacture now means the same as "designing" or "branding"?


You can design-for-manufacture, but designing and manufacturing are two distinct disciplines with their own specialties and educational requirements. At least in my neck of the woods, a Designer focuses either on mechanical or electrical design depending on their two-year technical degree. Engineers have four-year degrees. Think of it this way: engineers design, but designers don't engineer. ME's and EE's design products to be manufactured. Manufacturing engineers design equipment and processes to make products.

EDIT: Changed "Design Engineer" to "Designer"


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Lumen said:


> You can design-for-manufacture, but designing and manufacturing are two distinct disciplines with their own specialties and educational requirements. At least in my neck of the woods, a Design Engineer focuses either on mechanical or electrical design depending on their two-year technical degree. Engineers have four-year degrees. Think of it this way: engineers design, but designers don't engineer. ME's and EE's design products to be manufactured. Manufacturing engineers design equipment and processes to make products.


I agree with the concept but in practice most products don't get discretely "designed" nor "engineered" as you frame it, nor are the individuals doing those roles typically one or the other in terms of education. Most products start with a perceived market, then get designed and engineered based on what the person with the money has access to, and what components and processes that are available fit the budget. The degree to which either design or engineering takes place varies greatly these days. Most consumers would be surprised at how easy it is to have something imported from Asia that is pretty much off-the-shelf product without much engineering or design input from the vendor that is going to sell it. That is exactly how some very large comanies got started. For cables it is probably the bulk of products out there.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

When I was doing Electrical Engineering at Uni we had to do metalwork courses which included the use of a lathe and welding to demonstrate how the final product was limited by the build side of things.

Today is a different animal altogether with cheap and versatile 3D printing in a variety of materials.


----------

